# Авиация > До 1945 >  Самолеты завода Дукс, №1 (до массового выпуска Р-5)

## lindr

зав номер |	модиф.	| завод	| дата выпуска	| Эксплуатант	| БН	| примечания

1	Фарман-7	Дукс	1911	Россия				
2	Фарман-7	Дукс	1911	Россия				
3	Фарман-7	Дукс	1912	Россия				
4	Фарман-7	Дукс	1912	Россия				
5	Фарман-7	Дукс	1912	Россия				
6	Фарман-7	Дукс	1912	Россия				
7	Фарман-7	Дукс	1912	Россия				
8	Фарман-7	Дукс	1912	Россия				
9	Блерио-11	Дукс	14.09.11	Россия				
10	Блерио-11	Дукс	1912	Россия				
11	Блерио-11	Дукс	1912	Россия				
12	Блерио-11	Дукс	1912	Россия				
13	Блерио-11	Дукс	1912	Россия				
14	Блерио-11	Дукс	1912	Россия				
15	Блерио-11	Дукс	1913	Россия				
16	Блерио-11	Дукс	1913	Россия				
17	Блерио-11	Дукс	1913	Россия				
18	Блерио-11	Дукс	1913	Россия				
19	Блерио-11	Дукс	1913	Россия				
20	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
34	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия		ремонт на заводе		
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
52	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
75	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия		потерян при облете		
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1913	Россия				
106	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия	4	10-й КАО		
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия		заказ 1914		
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
137	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия		фото		
138	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия		фото		
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
144	Депердюссен	Дукс	1914	Россия		23-й КАО		
145	Депердюссен	Дукс	1914	Россия		19-й КАО, 22-й КАО		
146	Депердюссен	Дукс	1914	Россия				
147	Депердюссен	Дукс	1914	Россия				
148	Депердюссен	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
149	Депердюссен	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
150	Депердюссен	Дукс	1914	Россия				
151	Депердюссен	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
152	Депердюссен	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк, 23-й КАО		
153	Депердюссен	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк, 23-й КАО		
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия				
166	Фарман-16	Дукс	1913	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1913	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия		заказ на 28 машин 1914		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
185	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия	201	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
186	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
187	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
188	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия		Гренад. КАО		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
197	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия		1-й КАО		
198	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
199	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия	2	Гатчинская ВАШ		
200	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
201	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия		11-й КАО таран 26.08.14 Нестеров		
202	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
203	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия	203	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
204	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия	204	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
205	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
206	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
207	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
208	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия	202	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
218	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия		11-й КАО		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		Заказ на 54 машины 1914		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
223	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		10-й ИАО		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
241	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия	205	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
242	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия		1-й КАО		
243	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
244	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
245	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
246	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й КАО, 7-й АОИ		
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
259	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия	206	7-й Авиапарк, Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
262	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
266	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		3-й КАО		
267	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
268	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
269	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		3-й КАО		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
271	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
272	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
273	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
281	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия		11-й КАО		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
288	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	12.09.14	Россия		15-й КАО		
289	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
290	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
291	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	12.09.14	Россия		15-й КАО		
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
298	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк		
299	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
300	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
301	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	12.09.14	Россия		15-й КАО		
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
309	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
311	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		1-й КАО потерян 14.01.17		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
313	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
316	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	11.14	Россия		4-й КАО Казаков		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
319	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		Гренад. КАО		
320	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
321	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		30-й КАО		
322	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
323	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
324	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
325	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
326	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
327	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		30-й КАО		
328	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия	208	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
329	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
330	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
331	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
332	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		5-й ИАО		
333	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й авиапарк		
334	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
335	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й авиапарк		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
337	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия	215	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
338	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия	216	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
339	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия	217	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
341	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й авиапарк		
342	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
343	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		30-й КАО		
344	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		30-й КАО		
345	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
346	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й авиапарк		
347	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		15-й КАО потерян 28.04.16		
348	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
349	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		30-й КАО		
350	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
351	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		30-й КАО		
352	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия	207	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
361	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		3-й КАО		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
367	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
368	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия		12-й КАО, 12-й ИАО		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
389	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		30-й КАО		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
395	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
397	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		30-й КАО		
398	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
399	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
400	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
401	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
402	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
403	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
404	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
405	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
406	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		27-й КАО, 5-й ИАО		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-22	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
437	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
446	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
452	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
453	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		30-й КАО		
454	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
455	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		30-й КАО		
456	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
458	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
459	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1914	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1914	Россия				
463	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
464	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		18-й КАО потерян 10.16		
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
471	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия		29-й ААО		
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
476	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
477	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия		32-й КАО сбит 05.09.16		
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
480	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия		15-й КАО		
481	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
486	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия	1.I.3.	1-й КАО		
487	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		1-й КАО		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
493	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		Свешников		
494	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
495	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		30-й КАО		
496	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
497	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
498	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
499	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		20-й КАО, 7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
501	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1915	Россия	18	Гатчинская ВАШ		
502	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1915	Россия	14	Гатчинская ВАШ		
503	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1915	Россия				
504	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1915	Россия	11	Гатчинская ВАШ		
505	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1915	Россия				
506	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1915	Россия				
507	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1915	Россия				
508	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1915	Россия				
509	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1915	Россия				
510	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1915	Россия				
511	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1915	Россия				
512	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1915	Россия		30-й КАО		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1915	Россия				
514	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		4-й ИАО		
515	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
516	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		17-й КАО, 7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк		
517	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-я АР, 20-й КАО		
518	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
519	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
520	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
521	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
522	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
523	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
524	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
525	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
526	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
527	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
528	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
529	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
557	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
567	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1916	Россия		30-й КАО		
568	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1916	Россия				
569	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1916	Россия				
570	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1916	Россия		12-й КАО		
571	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1916	Россия				
572	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1916	Россия				
573	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1916	Россия	15	Гатчинская ВАШ		
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-Ж 14М	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
597	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия	209	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
598	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия	210	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
599	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия				
600	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1915	Россия	212	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
601	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
602	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
603	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
604	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
605	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
606	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
607	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
608	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
609	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
610	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк		
611	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия		3-й АО сбит 11.07.16		
612	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
613	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
614	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия		2-й Авиапарк		
615	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк		
616	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
617	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
618	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк, 13-й КАО		
619	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
620	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
621	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
622	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
623	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк		
624	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
625	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк		
626	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
627	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
628	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
629	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
630	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
631	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
632	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
633	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия		7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк		
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1915	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
655	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		9-й КАО испытания		
656	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
657	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		9-й КАО испытания		
658	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		9-й КАО испытания		
659	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
660	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
661	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		9-й КАО испытания		
662	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
663	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
664	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
665	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		12-й ААО потерян 21.08.17		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
672	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		1-й ААО		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
695	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		10-й КАО		
696	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		13-й КАО		
697	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
698	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
699	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		33-й КАО		
700	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
701	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
702	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		23-й КАО		
703	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
704	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
705	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
706	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
707	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
708	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		6-й Авиапарк		
709	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		6-й Авиапарк		
710	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		10-й КАО		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
712	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		потерян 01.06.17		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
723	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		10-й КАО		
724	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		33-й КАО		
725	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		29-й ААО		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
738	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		1-й ААО		
739	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		27-й КАО, 10-й КАО		
740	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
741	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
742	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
743	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		10-й КАО		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
753	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия		10-й ИАО		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
759	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия		8-й ИАО		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
792	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
799	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
881	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия	14	Гатчинская ВАШ		
882	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
883	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
884	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия	218	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
885	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
886	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
887	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
888	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
889	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
890	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
891	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
892	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия	219	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
893	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
894	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия	220	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
895	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия	221	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
896	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
897	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
898	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
899	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
900	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
901	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
902	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
903	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия	222	Имп. Моск. Общ. Воздух. АШ		
904	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
905	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
906	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
907	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
908	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
909	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
910	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия	15	Гатчинская ВАШ		
911	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
912	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
913	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия	13	Гатчинская ВАШ		
914	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
915	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
916	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
917	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
918	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
919	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
920	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия	28	Императорский Аэроклуб		
921	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
922	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
923	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
924	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия	29	Императорский Аэроклуб		
925	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
926	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
927	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
928	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
929	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
930	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
931	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
932	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
933	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия		4-я Петр. АГ потерян 08.11.18		
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Моран-парасоль	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
952	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия		13-й КАО потерян 03.08.16		
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-4	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-4	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
984	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия		документ		
985	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия		документ		
986	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
987	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
988	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
989	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
990	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
991	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
992	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
993	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
994	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия	23	21-й КАО сбит 23.06.17		
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-27	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1001	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	10.16	Россия		7-й АОИ		
1002	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия		БВЭ Тамбов 1921		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1007	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	06.16	Россия		3-й АОИ, РСФСР 1-й АО		
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1013	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	10.16	Россия		9-й АОИ		
1014	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	10.16	Россия				
1015	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	09.16	Россия		7-й АОИ		
1016	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	10.16	Россия		9-й АОИ		
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1033	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	10.16	Россия		1-й КАО		
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1046	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	10.16	Россия		1-й КАО сбит 04.06.17		
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия		контракт №91835/20957 от 12.16 на 200 машин		
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1061	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия		3-й Авиапарк		
1062	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия		3-й Авиапарк		
1063	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1064	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1065	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1066	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия		4-й Сиб.АО		
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1076	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия		12-й АО		
1077	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия		1-й Сиб. АО		
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1101	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	09.16	Россия		1-й АОИ		
1102	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	10.16	Россия		4-й АОИ		
1103	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	10.16	Россия		4-й АОИ		
1104	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1105	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1106	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия		19-й КАО		
1107	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	11.16	Россия		2-й АОИ		
1108	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	10.16	Россия		10-й АОИ		
1109	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	12.16	Россия		9-й АОИ, 26-й КАО		
1110	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	10.16	Россия		5-й АОИ		
1111	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	09.16	Россия		12-й АОИ		
1112	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	09.16	Россия		12-й АОИ		
1113	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1114	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1115	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1116	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1117	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	11.16	Россия		3-й АОИ		
1118	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	10.16	Россия		5-й АОИ		
1119	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия	1	Гатчинская ВАШ		
1120	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	11.16	Россия		1-й АОИ, 10-й КАО		
1121	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия	2	Гатчинская ВАШ		
1122	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	11.16	Россия		2-й АОИ, 10-й КАО		
1123	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	12.16	Россия		8-й АОИ, 16-й КАО		
1124	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1125	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1126	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	11.16	Россия		1-й АОИ, 6-й КАО		
1127	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	02.17	Россия		9-й АОИ		
1128	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1129	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1130	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия		4-й АО		
1131	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1132	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия		1-й КАО		
1133	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1134	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия		Гренад. КАО		
1135	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1136	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1137	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1138	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1139	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1140	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1141	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	01.17	Россия		11-й АОИ		
1142	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	01.17	Россия		11-й АОИ		
1143	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	01.17	Россия		11-й АОИ		
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1153	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	01.17	Россия		11-й АОИ		
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1161	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1916	Россия		11-й ИАО		
1162	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1163	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1164	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	03.17	Россия		12-й АОИ		
1165	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия		17-й КАО		
1166	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1167	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия		22-й КАО		
1168	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1169	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1170	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1171	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1172	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия		4-й ААО		
1173	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	03.17	Россия		3-й АОИ потерян 07.05.17		
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1181	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	03.17	Россия		12-й АОИ		
1182	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1183	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1184	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1185	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1186	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1187	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	03.17	Россия		8-й АОИ		
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1190	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	03.17	Россия		1-й КАО		
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1200	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	03.17	Россия		5-й АОИ		
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
1211	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия		5-й АО		
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1916	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1232	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия	5	7-й ИАО сбит 08.06.17		
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1267	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	03.17	Россия		3-й АОИ		
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-11	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1273	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	04.17	Россия		5-й АОИ		
1274	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1275	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	04.17	Россия		11-й АОИ		
1276	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	04.17	Россия		1-й АОИ		
1277	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	06.17	Россия		2-й АОИ		
1278	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1279	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1280	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	06.17	Россия		7-й АОИ		
1281	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1282	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1283	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	06.17	Россия		8-й АОИ, 5-й КАО		
1284	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1285	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	05.17	Россия		8-й АОИ		
1286	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1287	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1288	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1289	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1290	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	05.17	Россия		6-й АОИ		
1291	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	04.17	Россия		11-й АОИ		
1292	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия		34-й РАО потерян 09-11.19		
1293	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1294	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия		1-й КАО потерян 03.07.17		
1295	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия		1-й АОИ, 12-й ААО		
1296	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1297	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1298	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1299	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	04.17	Россия		11-й АОИ		
1300	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1301	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1302	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия		5-й АОИ		
1303	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	04.17	Россия		2-й АОИ, 11-й ААО		
1304	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1305	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	08.17	Россия		2-й АОИ, 1-й ТАО		
1306	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1307	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	05.17	Россия		6-й АОИ, 37-й КАО		
1308	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1309	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1310	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1311	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1312	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	06.17	Россия		2-й АОИ, 11-й ААО		
1313	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1314	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1315	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1316	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1317	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1318	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	06.17	Россия		11-й АОИ		
1319	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1320	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1321	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1322	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1323	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1324	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	08.17	Россия		7-й АОИ, 2-й ГвАО		
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1341	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия	Гр.ВК	ракеты		
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1354	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия	3	Морская школа воздушного боя		
1355	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1356	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1357	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1358	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1359	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия		Чехосл. Корпус		
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1408	Фарман-30	Дукс	12.05.17	Россия		испытания 05.17		
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1435	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	06.17	Россия		8-й АОИ, 8-й КАО		
1436	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия		1-я БАГ		
1437	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	06.17	Россия		8-й АОИ, 8-й КАО Украина		
1438	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	06.17	Россия		2-й АОИ		
1439	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1440	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия		7-й КАО потерян 10.17		
1441	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	06.17	Россия		8-й АОИ, 8-й ААО		
1442	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	06.17	Россия		9-й АОИ		
1443	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	06.17	Россия		9-й АОИ		
1444	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1445	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	06.17	Россия		9-й АОИ		
1446	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1447	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1448	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	06.17	Россия		9-й АОИ		
1449	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	06.17	Россия		6-й АОИ		
1450	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	06.17	Россия		1-й АОИ		
1451	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия		10-й КАО		
1452	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1453	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1454	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1455	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1456	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1457	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1458	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1459	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	07.17	Россия		11-й АОИ		
1460	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1461	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1462	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1463	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1464	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия		3-й КАО		
1465	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1466	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1467	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1468	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1469	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1470	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1471	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	08.17	Россия		3-й АОИ, РСФСР 27-й РАО		
1472	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия		7-й ИАО		
1473	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1474	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1475	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1476	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1477	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	10.17	Россия		3-й АОИ, РСФСР 3-й ИАО		
1478	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1479	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1480	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1481	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1482	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1483	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия		34-й РАО		
1484	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1485	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1486	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1487	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1488	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1489	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1490	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1491	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1492	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1493	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1494	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1495	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1496	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1497	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1498	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1499	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1500	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1501	Спад-7	Дукс	1917	Россия		1-й МИАО		
1502	Спад-7	Дукс	1918	Россия				
1503	Спад-7	Дукс	1917	Россия		1-й КАО		
1504		Дукс	1917	Россия				
1505		Дукс	1917	Россия				
1506	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1507	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1508	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1509	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1510	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1511	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1512	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1513	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1514	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1517	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия		1-й МИАО "Флорет"		
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1531	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия		24-й РАО		
1532	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1533	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1534	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1535	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1536	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия		1-й МИАО "Люся"		
1537	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1538	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1539	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1540	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1541	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1542	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1543	Ньюпор-10	Дукс	1917	Россия		1-й МИАО "Дина"		
		Дукс	1917	Россия				
1545	Спад-7	Дукс	1917	Россия		14-й ИАО		
1546	Спад-7	Дукс	1917	Россия		19-й КАО		
1547	Спад-7	Дукс	1918	Россия				
1548	Спад-7	Дукс	1917	Россия		2-я БАГ, 8-й КАО		
1549	Спад-7	Дукс	1918	Россия				
1550	Спад-7	Дукс	1918	Россия				
1551	Спад-7	Дукс	1918	Россия				
1552	Спад-7	Дукс	1917	Россия		4-й АО потерян 07.11.18		
		№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1560	Спад-7	Дукс	1917	Россия		1-й МАО "Котик"		
	Спад-7	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Спад-7	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Спад-7	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Спад-7	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Спад-7	№1	1918	РСФСР				
		№1	1918	РСФСР				
		№1	1918	РСФСР				
		№1	1918	РСФСР				
		№1	1918	РСФСР				
		№1	1918	РСФСР				
1571	Спад-7	Дукс	1917	Россия		1-й МАО "Лель"		
1572	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия		2-я БАГ		
1573	Спад-7	Дукс	1917	Россия		1-й МАО "Киска"		
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1581	Спад-7	Дукс	1917	Россия		10-й ИАО		
1582	Спад-7	Дукс	1917	Россия		1-я СБАГ		
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
		№1	1918	РСФСР				
		№1	1918	РСФСР				
		№1	1918	РСФСР				
		№1	1918	РСФСР				
		№1	1918	РСФСР				
		№1	1918	РСФСР				
1595	Спад-7	Дукс	1917	Россия		10-й ИАО		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Телье	Дукс		Россия		не достроен, передан на завод №3		
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1695	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1696	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1697	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1698	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1699	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия		Агитотдряд потерян 14.08.18		
1700	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1701	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1702	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1703	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1704	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1705	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия		Уральский АО		
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1710	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия		Арцеулов		
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1719	Ньюпор-21	Дукс	1917	Россия		9-й АОИ		
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1737	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия		33-й КАО, 1-й АО		
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
1755	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР		заказ 9996/3388 от 12.17 на 50 машин		
1756	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1757	Ньюпор-17	№1	06.03.18	РСФСР		документ		
1758	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР		1-й МАО "Нелли"		
1759	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1760	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1761	Ньюпор-17	№1	05.04.18	РСФСР		документ		
1762	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1763	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1764	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1765	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1766	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1767	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1768	Ньюпор-17	№1	27.03.18	РСФСР		документ		
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1787	Ньюпор-17	№1	28.03.18	РСФСР		документ		
1788	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1789	Ньюпор-17	№1	05.03.18	РСФСР		документ		
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1799	Ньюпор-17	№1	05.04.18	РСФСР		документ		
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1810	Ньюпор-17	№1	05.04.18	РСФСР		документ		
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1824	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР		30-й РАО		
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1834	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР	15	9-й ИАО, 30-й РАО		
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1844	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР		15-й АОИ		
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Фарман-30	Дукс	1917	Россия				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1886	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия		1-й МИАО "Лида"		
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1898	Ньюпор-17	Дукс	1917	Россия		13-й  АО		
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1902	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР		1-й МИАО "Зина"		
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-17	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1908?	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР	8			
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1912	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР		28-й РАО потерян 08.08.19		
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1915?	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР	15			
1916?	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР	16			
1917?	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР	17			
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1920?	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР	20			
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1924	Ньюпор-21	№1	1918	РСФСР		4-й АО потерян 30.06.18		
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1940	Ньюпор-21	№1	1918	РСФСР	1	Чехосл. Корпус		
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1946	Ньюпор-21	№1	1918	РСФСР		МША потерян 06.09.18		
	Ньюпор	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1948	Ньюпор-21	№1	1918	РСФСР	1	АВЗО ДА		
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1994?	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
1995?	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
2002?	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
2003?	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
2020?	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
2021?	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
2034	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР		ДГО		
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1918	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2103?	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2104	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР		ЮВФ потерян 04.02.20		
2105?	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
2147?	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
2166?	СПАД	№1	1919	РСФСР				
2167	Р-1	№1		РСФСР		з.ч для Р-1		
2168?	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2180?	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2181	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР		20-й АО		
2182?	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Фарман-30	№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
2215?		№1	1920	РСФСР				
2216?	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2235	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР		4-й ИАО		
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2258?	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2259?		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
2261?		№1	1920	РСФСР				
2262	D.H.4	№1	02.06.20	РСФСР				
2263		№1		РСФСР				
2264		№1		РСФСР				
2265		№1		РСФСР				
2266		№1		РСФСР				
2267		№1		РСФСР				
2268		№1		РСФСР				
2269		№1		РСФСР				
2270		№1		РСФСР				
2271		№1		РСФСР				
2272		№1		РСФСР				
2273		№1		РСФСР				
2274		№1		РСФСР				
2275		№1		РСФСР				
2276		№1		РСФСР				
2277		№1		РСФСР				
2278		№1		РСФСР				
2279		№1		РСФСР				
2280		№1		РСФСР				
2281		№1		РСФСР				
2282		№1		РСФСР				
2283		№1		РСФСР				
2284		№1		РСФСР				
2285		№1		РСФСР				
2286		№1		РСФСР				
2287		№1		РСФСР				
2288		№1		РСФСР				
2289		№1		РСФСР				
2290		№1		РСФСР				
2291		№1		РСФСР				
2292	D.H.4	№1	02.06.20	РСФСР				
2293	D.H.4	№1	15.06.20	РСФСР				
2294?		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
2298?		№1	1920	РСФСР				
2299	D.H.4	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2300	D.H.4	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2301	D.H.4	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2302	D.H.4	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2303	D.H.4	№1	1920	РСФСР		6-й АО		
2304	D.H.4	№1	1920	РСФСР		6-й АО		
2305	D.H.4	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2306	D.H.4	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2307	D.H.4	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2308	D.H.4	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2309	D.H.4	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2310	D.H.4	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2311	D.H.4	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2312	D.H.4	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2313	D.H.4	№1	1921	РСФСР		6-й АО		
2314	D.H.4	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2315	D.H.4	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2316	D.H.4	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2317	D.H.4	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2318	D.H.4	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2319	D.H.4	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2320	D.H.4	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2321	D.H.4	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2322?		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
		№1	1920	РСФСР				
2368?		№1	1920	РСФСР				
2369?	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2384?	СПАД	№1	1920	РСФСР				
2385?	СПАД	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	СПАД	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2390?	СПАД	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2391?	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2411?	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1921	РСФСР				
2412?	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
2437?	D.H.4	№1	1921-22	РСФСР				
2438?	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
2459?	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922	РСФСР				
2460?	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
2482?	Ньюпор-24бис	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
2483?	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
2496?	D.H.4	№1	1922-23	РСФСР				
2497	Р-1	№1	29.06.23	СССР		первый серийный Московский большевик		
2498	Р-1	№1	29.06.23	СССР		Известия ВЦИК		
2499	Р-1	№1	1923	СССР				
2500	Р-1	№1	1923	СССР				
2501	Р-1	№1	1923	СССР				
2502	Р-1	№1	1923	СССР				
2503	Р-1	№1	1923	СССР				
2504	Р-1	№1	1923	СССР				
2505	Р-1	№1	1923	СССР				
2506	Р-1	№1	1923	СССР		Кизлы-Бухара		
2507	Р-1	№1	1923	СССР				
2508	Р-1	№1	1923	СССР				
2509	Р-1	№1	1923	СССР				
2510	Р-1	№1	1923	СССР				
2511	Р-1	№1	1923	СССР				
2512	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Самарец - Ильичу		
2513	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Красное Черноморье		
2514	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Красный сормович		
2515	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2516	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Дзержинский - 1		
2517	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Земляк Ильича		
2518	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Красная сибирячка		
2519	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Имени товарища Семашко		
2520	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Комсомолец Сибири		
2521	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Красный Воронеж - Ильичу		
2522	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Нижегородский рабочий		
2523	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Картыген		
2524	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2525	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2526	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Продработник		
2527	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Сибирский рабочий		
2528	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Красный владимирец		
2529	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Грозный		
2530	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Московский коммунальник		
2531	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Красный северокавказец		
2532	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2533	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		доработка турели ТОЗ 		
2534	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2535	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		дефект		
2536	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2537	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2538	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		Донской рабочий		
2539	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2540	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2541	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2542	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2543	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		дефект		
2544	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2545	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2546	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2547	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2548	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2549	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2550	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2551	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2552	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2553	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2554	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2555	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2556	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2557	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2558	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2559	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2560	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2561	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2562	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2563	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2564	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2565	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2566	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2567	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2568	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2569	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2570	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2571	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2572	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2573	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2574	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2575	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2576	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		серийный 01-80		
2577	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР				
2578	Р-1	№1	1924	СССР		дефект		
2579	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2580	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2581	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2582	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2583	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2584	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2585	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2586	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2587	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2588	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2589	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2590	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2591	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2592	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2593	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2594	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2595	Р-1	№1		СССР	СССР-С74			
2596	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2597	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2598	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2599	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2600	Р-1	№1		СССР	R-RMPQ	Перелет в Китай		
2601	Р-1	№1		СССР	R-RMPE	Перелет в Китай, СССР-С59		
2602	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2603	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2604	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2605	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2606	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2607	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2608	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2609	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2610	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2611	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2612	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2613	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2614	Р-1	№1		СССР	СССР-С73	Перелет в Китай, 		
2615	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2616	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2617	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2618	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2619	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2620	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2621	Р-1	№1		СССР	СССР-С108			
2622	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2623	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2624	Р-1	№1		СССР	СССР-С60			
2625	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2626	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2627	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2628	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2629	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2630	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2631	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2632	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2633	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР		испытания 1925		
2634	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2635	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2636	Р-1	№1		СССР				
2637	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР		серия 03		
2638	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2639	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2640	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2641	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2642	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2643	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2644	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР		испытания 1925		
2645	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2646	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2647	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР		Икар испытания 1925		
2648	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2649	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2650	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР		испытания 1925		
2651	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2652	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2653	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2654	Р-1	№1	09.01.25	СССР		Ленинградский большевик М-5 испытания 1925		
2655	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2656	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2657	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2658	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2659	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2660	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2661	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2662	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2663	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2664	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2665	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2666	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2667	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2668	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2669	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2670	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2671	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2672	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2673	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2674	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2675	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2676	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2677	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2678	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2679	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2680	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2681	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2682	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2683	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2684	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2685	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2686	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2687	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2688	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2689	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2690	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2691	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР				
2692	Р-1	№1	1925	СССР		серия 03		
2693	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		Сидлей-Пума три серии		
2694	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2695	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2696	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2697	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2698	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2699	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2700	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2701	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2702	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2703	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2704	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2705	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2706	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2707	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2708	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2709	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2710	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2711	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2712	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2713	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2714	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2715	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2716	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2717	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2718	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2719	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2720	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2721	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2722	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2723	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2724	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2725	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2726	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2727	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2728	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2729	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2730	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2731	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2732	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2733	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР	9, R-RMPB	Перелет в Китай		
2734	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР	R-RMPD	Перелет в Китай		
2735	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2736	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2737	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР	R-RMPС	Перелет в Китай		
2738	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР	6, R-RMPA	Перелет в Китай		
2739	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2740	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2741	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		Бомбр-1 испытания 10.25		
2742	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2743	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2744	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2745	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2746	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2747	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2748	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2749	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2750	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2751	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2752	МР-1	№1	19.10.25	СССР		опытный		
2753	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2754	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2755	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		доп радиатор фото		
2756	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2757	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2758	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2759	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2760	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2761	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2762	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2763	Р-2	№1	1925	СССР		документ		
2764	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2765	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2766	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2767	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2768	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2769	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2770	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2771	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2772	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2773	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2774	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2775	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2776	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2777	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2778	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2779	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2780	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2781	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2782	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2783	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2784	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2785	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2786	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2787	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2788	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2789	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2790	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2791	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2792	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2793	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2794	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2795	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2796	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2797	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2798	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2799	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2800	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2801	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2802	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2803	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2804	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2805	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2806	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2807	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2808	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2809	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2810	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2811	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2812	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2813	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2814	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2815	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2816	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2817	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2818	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2819	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2820	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2821	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		документ		
2822	Р-2	№1	1926	СССР		Сидлей-Пума		
2823	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2824	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР		перелет 1926		
2825	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2826	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2827	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР		Центральная военно-индустриальная радиолаборатория		
2828	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2829	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2830	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2831	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2832	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2833	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2834	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2835	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2836	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2837	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2838	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2839	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2840	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2841	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2842	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР	R-RINT	Красная звезда, СССР-Ш423		
2843	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР		дефект		
2844	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР	R-ROST	Искра		
2845	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2846	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2847	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2848	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2849	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2850	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2851	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2852	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2853	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2854	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2855	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2856	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2857	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2858	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2859	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2860	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2861	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2862	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2863	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2864	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2865	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2866	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2867	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР		дефект		
2868	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2869	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2870	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2871	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2872	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2873	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2874	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2875	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2876	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2877	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2878	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2879	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2880	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2881	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2882	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2883	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2884	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2885	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2886	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2887	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2888	ИЛ-3	№1	02.26	СССР		первый		
2889	ИЛ-3	№1	04.06.26	СССР		НИИ ВВС второй		
2890	И-1	№1	07.26	СССР		стат. испытания 07-10.26		
2891	И-1	№1	03.12.26	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02-03.27 Либерти		
2892	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2893	И-1	№1	02.27	СССР		испытания 1927		
2894	И-1	№1	06.27	СССР		НИИ ВВС М-5 испытания 06.28		
2895	И-1	№1	06.27	СССР		испытания 1927		
2896	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2897	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2898	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2899	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2900	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2901	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2902	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2903	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2904	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2905	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2906	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2907	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2908	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2909	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2910	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2911	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2912	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2913	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2914	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2915	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2916	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2917	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2918	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2919	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2920	И-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2921		№1	1926	СССР				
2922		№1	1926	СССР				
2923		№1	1926	СССР				
2924		№1	1926	СССР				
2925		№1	1926	СССР				
2926		№1	1926	СССР				
2927		№1	1926	СССР				
2928		№1	1926	СССР				
2929		№1	1926	СССР				
2930		№1	1926	СССР				
2931		№1	1926	СССР				
2932		№1	1926	СССР				
2933		№1	1926	СССР				
2934		№1	1926	СССР				
2935		№1	1926	СССР				
2936		№1	1926	СССР				
2937		№1	1926	СССР				
2938		№1	1926	СССР				
2939		№1	1926	СССР				
2940		№1	1926	СССР				
2941		№1	1926	СССР				
2942		№1	1926	СССР				
2943	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ц1	СССР-Ш462 Центральная военно-индустриальная радиолаборатория		
2944	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2945	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2946	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2947	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2948	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2949	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2950	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2951	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2952	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2953	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-190	Добролет		
2954		№1	1926	СССР				
2955		№1	1926	СССР				
2956		№1	1926	СССР				
2957		№1	1926	СССР				
2958		№1	1926	СССР				
2959		№1	1926	СССР				
2960		№1	1926	СССР				
2961		№1	1926	СССР				
2962		№1	1926	СССР				
2963		№1	1926	СССР				
2964		№1	1926	СССР				
2965		№1	1926	СССР				
2966		№1	1926	СССР				
2967		№1	1926	СССР				
2968		№1	1926	СССР				
2969		№1	1926	СССР				
2970		№1	1926	СССР				
2971		№1	1926	СССР				
2972		№1	1926	СССР				
2973		№1	1926	СССР				
2974		№1	1926	СССР				
2975		№1	1926	СССР				
2976		№1	1926	СССР				
2977		№1	1926	СССР				
2978		№1	1926	СССР				
2979		№1	1926	СССР				
2980	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-191	Добролет, СССР-Ш6		
2981	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2982	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2983	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2984	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2985	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
2986	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ц5	Центральная военно-индустриальная радиолаборатория, СССР-220		
2987		№1	1926	СССР				
2988		№1	1926	СССР				
2989		№1	1926	СССР				
2990		№1	1926	СССР				
2991		№1	1926	СССР				
2992		№1	1926	СССР				
2993		№1	1926	СССР				
2994		№1	1926	СССР				
2995		№1	1926	СССР				
2996		№1	1926	СССР				
2997		№1	1926	СССР				
2998		№1	1926	СССР				
2999		№1	1926	СССР				
3000		№1	1926	СССР				
3001		№1	1926	СССР				
3002		№1	1926	СССР				
3003		№1	1926	СССР				
3004		№1	1926	СССР				
3005		№1	1926	СССР				
3006		№1	1926	СССР				
3007	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.28 масляная краска, камуфляж		
3008	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3009	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02-03.27серия 11		
3010	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3011	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3012	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3013	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш19			
3014	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3015	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3016	Р-1/П-1	№1	19.10.26	СССР	СССР-Э11	СССР-Ш36		
3017	МР-Л1	№1	19.10.26	СССР		опытный испытания 03.27		
3018	Р-1/П-1	№1	19.10.26	СССР	СССР-Ш23	СССР-Ш36		
3019	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3020	МР-1	№1	11.26	СССР		опытный усиленное шасси		
3021	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш417			
3022	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3023	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3024	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3025	МР-1	№1	1926	СССР		мет поплавки		
3026	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3027	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3028	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3029	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3030	МР-1	№1	09.26	СССР		мет поплавки		
3031		№1	1926	СССР				
3032		№1	1926	СССР				
3033		№1	1926	СССР				
3034		№1	1926	СССР				
3035		№1	1926	СССР				
3036		№1	1926	СССР				
3037		№1	1926	СССР				
3038		№1	1926	СССР				
3039		№1	1926	СССР				
3040		№1	1926	СССР				
3041		№1	1926	СССР				
3042		№1	1926	СССР				
3043		№1	1926	СССР				
3044		№1	1926	СССР				
3045		№1	1926	СССР				
3046		№1	1926	СССР				
3047		№1	1926	СССР				
3048		№1	1926	СССР				
3049		№1	1926	СССР				
3050		№1	1926	СССР				
3051		№1	1926	СССР				
3052		№1	1926	СССР				
3053		№1	1926	СССР				
3054		№1	1926	СССР				
3055		№1	1926	СССР				
3056		№1	1926	СССР				
3057		№1	1926	СССР				
3058	Р-1/П-1	№1	09.26	СССР	СССР-Э14	СССР-Ш38		
3059	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-192	Добролет		
3060	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3061	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3062	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3063	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3064	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3065	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш464			
3066	Р-1/П-1	№1	09.26	СССР	СССР-Э15	СССР-Ш529		
3067	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3068	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3069	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3070	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3071	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3072	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3073	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш21			
3074	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3075	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3076	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш420			
3077	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3078	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3079	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3080	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3081	Р-1/П-1	№1	09.26	СССР	СССР-Э17	СССР-Ш530		
3082	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3083	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш418			
3084	Р-1/П-1	№1	19.10.26	СССР	СССР-Э13	СССР-Ш37		
3085	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3086	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3087	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш530			
3088	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3089	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3090	Р-1/П-1	№1	09.26	СССР	СССР-Э18	СССР-Ш41		
3091		№1	1926	СССР				
3092		№1	1926	СССР				
3093		№1	1926	СССР				
3094		№1	1926	СССР				
3095		№1	1926	СССР				
3096		№1	1926	СССР				
3097		№1	1926	СССР				
3098		№1	1926	СССР				
3099		№1	1926	СССР				
3100		№1	1926	СССР				
3101		№1	1926	СССР				
3102		№1	1926	СССР				
3103		№1	1926	СССР				
3104		№1	1926	СССР				
3105		№1	1926	СССР				
3106		№1	1926	СССР				
3107		№1	1926	СССР				
3108	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш20			
3109	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3110	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3111	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш409			
3112	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш412	потерян 12.33		
3113	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3114	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3115	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3116	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3117	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3118	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3119	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш415			
3120	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3121	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3122	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3123	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш416	потерян		
3124		№1	1926	СССР				
3125		№1	1926	СССР				
3126		№1	1926	СССР				
3127		№1	1926	СССР				
3128		№1	1926	СССР				
3129		№1	1926	СССР				
3130		№1	1926	СССР				
3131		№1	1926	СССР				
3132		№1	1926	СССР				
3133		№1	1926	СССР				
3134	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш495			
3135	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ц2	Центральная военно-индустриальная радиолаборатория		
3136	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3137	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3138	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3139	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3140	Р-1/П-1	№1	19.10.26	СССР	СССР-Э12	СССР-Ш531		
3141		№1	1926	СССР				
3142		№1	1926	СССР				
3143		№1	1926	СССР				
3144		№1	1926	СССР				
3145		№1	1926	СССР				
3146		№1	1926	СССР				
3147		№1	1926	СССР				
3148		№1	1926	СССР				
3149		№1	1926	СССР				
3150		№1	1926	СССР				
3151		№1	1926	СССР				
3152		№1	1926	СССР				
3153		№1	1926	СССР				
3154		№1	1926	СССР				
3155		№1	1926	СССР				
3156		№1	1926	СССР				
3157		№1	1926	СССР				
3158		№1	1926	СССР				
3159		№1	1926	СССР				
3160		№1	1926	СССР				
3161		№1	1926	СССР				
3162		№1	1926	СССР				
3163		№1	1926	СССР				
3164		№1	1926	СССР				
3165		№1	1926	СССР				
3166		№1	1926	СССР				
3167		№1	1926	СССР				
3168		№1	1926	СССР				
3169		№1	1926	СССР				
3170		№1	1926	СССР				
3171		№1	1926	СССР				
3172		№1	1926	СССР				
3173	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш12	СССР-Л746		
3174		№1	1926	СССР				
3175		№1	1926	СССР				
3176		№1	1926	СССР				
3177		№1	1926	СССР				
3178		№1	1926	СССР				
3179		№1	1926	СССР				
3180		№1	1926	СССР				
3181		№1	1926	СССР				
3182		№1	1926	СССР				
3183		№1	1926	СССР				
3184		№1	1926	СССР				
3185		№1	1926	СССР				
3186		№1	1926	СССР				
3187		№1	1926	СССР				
3188		№1	1926	СССР				
3189	Р-1/П-1	№1	1926	СССР	СССР-Ш457			
3190	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3191	Р-4	№1	1926	СССР		НИИ ВВС		
3192	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3193	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3194	Р-4	№1	18.05.28	СССР		испытания 05.28		
3195		№1	1926	СССР				
3196		№1	1926	СССР				
3197		№1	1926	СССР				
3198		№1	1926	СССР				
3199		№1	1926	СССР				
3200		№1	1926	СССР				
3201		№1	1926	СССР				
3202		№1	1926	СССР				
3203		№1	1926	СССР				
3204		№1	1926	СССР				
3205		№1	1926	СССР				
3206		№1	1926	СССР				
3207		№1	1926	СССР				
3208	Р-1/П-1	№1	09.26	СССР	СССР-Э15	СССР-Ш532		
3209	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3210	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3211	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3212	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3213	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3214	Р-1	№1	1927	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.27-05.28		
3215		№1	1926	СССР				
3216		№1	1926	СССР				
3217		№1	1926	СССР				
3218		№1	1926	СССР				
3219		№1	1926	СССР				
3220		№1	1926	СССР				
3221		№1	1926	СССР				
3222		№1	1926	СССР				
3223		№1	1926	СССР				
3224		№1	1926	СССР				
3225		№1	1926	СССР				
3226		№1	1926	СССР				
3227		№1	1926	СССР				
3228		№1	1926	СССР				
3229		№1	1926	СССР				
3230		№1	1926	СССР				
3231		№1	1926	СССР				
3232		№1	1926	СССР				
3233		№1	1926	СССР				
3234		№1	1926	СССР				
3235		№1	1926	СССР				
3236		№1	1926	СССР				
3237		№1	1926	СССР				
3238		№1	1926	СССР				
3239		№1	1926	СССР				
3240		№1	1926	СССР				
3241		№1	1926	СССР				
3242		№1	1926	СССР				
3243		№1	1926	СССР				
3244		№1	1926	СССР				
3245		№1	1926	СССР				
3246		№1	1926	СССР				
3247		№1	1926	СССР				
3248		№1	1926	СССР				
3249		№1	1926	СССР				
3250	Р-1	№1	1928	Афганистан				
3251	Р-1	№1	1928	Афганистан		М-5		
3252	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш1			
3253	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3254	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3255	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3256	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3257	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3258	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3259	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3260	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш419			
3261	Р-1	№1	1928	Афганистан		М-5		
3262	Р-1	№1	1928	Афганистан		М-5		
3263	Р-1	№1	1928	Афганистан				
3264	Р-1	№1	1928	Афганистан		М-5		
3285	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш7			
3286	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3287	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3288	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3289	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3290	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш453	списан 1935		
3346	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.28		
3374	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш414	потерян		
3395	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш8			
3409	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-С127			
3421	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш424	потерян 04.10.33		
3423	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06-07.28		
3453	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1928		
3454	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Э3	НИИ ВВС испытания 08.28-02.29		
3455	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3456	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3457	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3458	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш439	испытания потерян 26.12.33		
3459	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3460	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3461	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш444	потерян 26.12.33		
3468	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш22			
3469	Р-1	№1	1926	СССР				
3470	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш329	списан 1935		
3483	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 01-02.29		
3490	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1928 М-5		
3491	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3492	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3493	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3494	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш13	списан 1935		
3510	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш450	списан 1935		
3511	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3512	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3513	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3514	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3515	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3516	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3517	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3518	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3519	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3520	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3521	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3522	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3523	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3524	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3525	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3526	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3527	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3528	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3529	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3530	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3531	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3532	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3533	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3534	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3535	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3536	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3537	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3538	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3539	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3540	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3541	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3542	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3543	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3544	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3545	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3546	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3547	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3548	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3549	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3550	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3551	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3552	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 01-03.29		
3553	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3554	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3555	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3556	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3557	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3558	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3559	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР				
3560	И-2бис	№1	1929	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 01-03.29		
3661	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР		ЦАГИ окраска аэролаками 11-12.28		
3662	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3663	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3664	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3665	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3666	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3667	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Э4	списан 06.32		
3668	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3669	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3670	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3671	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3672	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3673	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3674	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш9			
3688	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-312	НИИ ГВФ		
3689	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3690	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3691	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3692	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3693	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3694	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3695	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3696	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3697	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3698	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш406	потерян		
3699	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3700	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3701	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3702	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3703	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3704	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3705	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-С92			
3739	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш449	списан 1935		
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1928	СССР				
3794	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш407			
3816	Р-1/П-1	№1	1928	СССР	СССР-Ш636	списан 1935		
3817	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3818	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3819	Р-1	№1	1928	СССР				
3820	И-3	№1	1929	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06-07.29 первый серийный		
3821	И-3	№1	1929	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06-07.29		
3822	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
3823	И-3	№1	1929	СССР		15-я АБр		
3824	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
3825	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
3826	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
3827	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
3828	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
3829	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
3830	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
3831	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
3832	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
3833	И-3	№1	1929	СССР		15-я АБр		
3834?	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
3861?	И-3	№1	1929	СССР				
3862	Р-1	№1	1929	Иран				
3863	Р-1	№1	1929	Иран				
3864	Р-1	№1	1929	Иран				
3865	Р-1/П-1	№1	1929	СССР	СССР-Ш10	потерян 01.07.31		
3866	Р-1	№1	1929	СССР				
3867	Р-1	№1	1929	СССР				
3868	Р-1	№1	1929	СССР				
3869	Р-1	№1	1929	СССР				
3870	Р-1/П-1	№1	1929	СССР	СССР-Ш11	списан 1935		
3923	Р-1	№1	1929	СССР		испытания		
3951?	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
	Р-2	№1	1929	СССР				
3971?	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
4001?	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
4027	И-3	№1	1929	СССР		РВ с роговой компенсацией		
4028?	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
4100?	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
4141	Р-5	№1	14.04.30	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания первый		
4142	Р-5	№1	15.04.30	СССР		документ		
4143	Р-5	№1	1930	СССР		эталон для №31		
4144	Р-5	№1	1930	СССР		документ		
4145	Р-5	№1	1930	СССР		документ		
4146	Р-5	№1	1930	СССР		дефект радиатора		
4147	Р-5	№1	1930	СССР		20-я Абр		
4148	Р-5	№1	1930	СССР		навигац. одни		
4149	Р-5	№1	1930	СССР		документ		
4150	Р-5	№1	1930	СССР		документ		
4151	Р-5	№1	1930	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытнаия 1930 эталон серии 02		
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
4200?	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1930	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4251	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4252	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4253	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4254	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4255	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4256	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4257	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4258	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4259	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4260	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4261	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4262	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4263	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4264	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4265	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4266	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4267	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4268	И-5	№1	1931	СССР		РС испытания 1934		
4269	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4270	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4271	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4272	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4273	И-5	№1	01.31	СССР		испытания 02.31 первый		
4274	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4275	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4276	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4277	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4278	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4279	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4280	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4281	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4282	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4283	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4284	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4285	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4286	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4287	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4288	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4289	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4290	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4291	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4292	И-5	№1	1931	СССР		11-я АЭ доработка шасси		
4293	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4294	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4295	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4296	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4297	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4298	И-5	№1	1931	СССР	СССР-С2594	эталон на 1932		
4299	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4300	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4301	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4302	И-5	№1	1931	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07-09.32, 1933 эталон для №21		
4303	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4304	И-5	№1	1931	СССР		облет МГ 1935		
4305	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4306	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4307	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4308	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4309	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4310	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4311	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4312	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4313	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4314	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4315	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4316	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР		М-17		
4317	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4318	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4319	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4320	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4321	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4322	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4323	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР	URSS-J4	эталон для завода №31		
4324	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4325	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4326	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4327	Р-5	№1	1931	СССР	СССР-И1	ГУАП лимузин		
4328	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4329	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4330	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4331	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4332	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4333	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4334	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4335	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4336	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4337	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4338	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4339	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4340	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4341	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4342	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4343	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4344	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4345	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4346	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4347	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4348	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4349	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4350	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4351	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4352	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4353	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4354	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4355	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4356	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4357	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4358	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4359	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4360	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4361	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4362	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4363	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4364	И-3	№1	1931	СССР		испытания 02-03.31 серия 09 38 машин в серии		
4365	И-3	№1	1931	СССР				
4366	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4367	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4368	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4369	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4370	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4371	И-5	№1	1931	СССР				
4372	И-5	№1	19.12.31	СССР		НИИ ВВС М-15 испытания 11.31		
4373	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4374	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4375	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4376	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4377	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4378	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4379	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4380	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4381	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4382	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4383	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4384	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4385	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4386	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4387	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4388	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4389	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4390	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4391	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4392	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4393	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4394	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4395	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4396	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4397	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4398	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4399	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4400	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4401	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4402	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4403	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4404	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4405	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4406	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4407	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4408	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4409	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4410	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4411	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4412	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4413	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4414	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4415	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4416	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4417	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4418	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4419	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4420	И-5	№1	1932	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05-06.32		
4421	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4422	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4423	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4424	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4425	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4426	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4427	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4428	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4429	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4430	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4431	И-5	№1	1932	СССР		РС испытания 1934		
4432	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4433	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4434	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4435	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4436	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4437	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4438	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4439	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4440	И-5	№1	1932	СССР				
4441	И-7	№1	10.32	СССР		головной		
4442	И-7	№1	10.32	СССР				
4443	И-7	№1	10.32	СССР				
4444	И-7	№1	10.32	СССР				
4445	И-7	№1	10.32	СССР				
4446	И-7	№1	10.32	СССР				
4447	И-7	№1	10.32	СССР				
4448	И-7	№1	10.32	СССР				
4449	И-7	№1	1932	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 01-02.34 эталон 1933		
4450?	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1932	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1933	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1933	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1933	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1933	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1933	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1933	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1933	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1933	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1933	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1933	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1933	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1933	СССР				
	И-7	№1	1933	СССР				
4503?	И-7	№1	1933	СССР

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

